# help!!! mac startup issues!!!!



## groovybill (Mar 26, 2008)

hi there.

im known as wendy, and i have had my imac for the last 2 years or so.
since about a month ago, i have been unable to open things from within applications, more recently ceartain programs like photoshop and microsoft office suite have been failing to open, and more recently programs like imovie and idvd have crashed when ive tried to open ceartain features.

i have a large amount of ram and havent had more than 1 or 2 programs open at once, so that wasn't the reason behind them crashing. also, i have about 15gigs left of my 160 gig harddrive, so it's not like i have no memory left.

yesterday i downloaded the update of safari (from the mac updater software) and when i restarted the computer, it opened up with a black screen reading the text:

darwin/BSD (local computer.local) (console)
login:

when i type my login in the line "password:" comes up below the login but it doesnt let me type my password in.

i started up my computer today though, and when it started it didn't go to this screen, it just went blue with nothing else and stayed that way for about half an hour till i turned the computer off.
please please please please, any help would totally rock.

wendyxx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I can tell you that you are not running OS 9, as Apple hasn't had it on a Mac for close to 5 years now. You are running some version of OS X, either 10.3 or 10.4. Do you still have the CDs that came with the Mac new? You need to boot from them and run the OS installer and from within it run Disk Utility on the hard drive.


----------



## groovybill (Mar 26, 2008)

okay yep. its a osx v. 10.4
my bad....

i cannot find the cd. is there anywhere i can get one?

wendyxx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you buy a used one somewhere, or go buy 10.5.


----------

